# bouncehouse rental



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I rent bouncehouses in the Pensacolaarea. If interested let me know. Great for kids parties or for adult parties(keeps the kids busy). Cost is $100 for a full day rental and I do all the setting up and breaking down. Call 850-418-3649 to reserve. Always willing to consider trades for fishing/boating gear.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

